# More free stuff to a good home



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

As I'll be moving in to a flat somepoint soon I need to downsize and here's another lot of stuff that's not really worth selling but is free to a good home - I won't use it and I'm sure someone will get some use from it.

-Serious Performance Show Detailer V2 Already Diluted
-Chemical Guys Diablo - Already Diluted
-AB Project 32
-AB Tyre Gloss
-TW ICE Total Interior Care
-Nielsen Chemicals Blue II Glass Cleaner in Zymol Bottle
-Maxolen Wash and Wax Shampoo
-Bar of PolyClay in Case










Not everything is full. Collection only. I'm based in Dumbarton but regularly in Glasgow/Edinburgh/Dunfermline.

There is no username in photos but I can assure you these items exist and I'm sure many people on here will vouch for that.


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Any chance you could post if I pay postage?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mr.Ry said:


> Any chance you could post if I pay postage?


I would also do the same


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

If so I will take detailer, CG Diablo and glass cleaner


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Could I have the Diablo, always wanted to try it?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Not sure gents, would rather it collected. Postage is ridiculous these days, thats why I thought it's not worth it as its pre-diluted and such.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Will-S said:


> Could I have the Diablo, always wanted to try it?


Can do. Can't actually remember the dilution on it lol :detailer:


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

i'd quite like to try some of that, i'm about Edinburgh the weekend of the 17th if its any use?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Hi mate, I'm afraid I can't do that weekend. I'm only in Edinburgh at times for work so never at weekends


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

the bottle the detailer is in where did you get it from spoony?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

DJ1989 said:


> the bottle the detailer is in where did you get it from spoony?


pretty sure it was here: http://www.naturallythinking.com/products/500ml-Clear-Plastic-Bottle-24mm-neck-PET-Plastic.html


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Stuart,lol you giving away stuff again.lol what you like..if bits are still up for grabs,i can collect any time you like,least i know where your based,could even bring that daft fiat of mine for you to laugh at.

cheers stu


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

ps meant to say,is there any thing your needing yourself?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nothing I'm needing, must downsize lol. Welcome to whatever bits you like. First come first served, think Will wants the wheel cleaner


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

pm sent, will take everything available as am a pikey freeloading pratt...lol


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Nothing I'm needing, must downsize lol. Welcome to whatever bits you like. First come first served, think Will wants the wheel cleaner


Yes, I will take the wheel cleaner, thanks.

I am down south this weekend but will touch base with you early next week.

I work in East End of Glasgow


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

perhaps one day we should organise a local swap meet ,where folk that are local can swap items for others too try,,,could be a good idea all over the country for others too as lets face it we all have stuff that we have used once or twice and it just sits there.....


----------



## montyman1987 (Mar 9, 2009)

Can I have the ice interior spray thankyouplease?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

montyman1987 said:


> Can I have the ice interior spray thankyouplease?


I've got a full bottle of that with yer name on it I've just no got round to texting you lol


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi mate, I would be interested in both AB products? Straight swap for some beers lol?


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm up in ggw later 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## paddy155 (Sep 22, 2010)

You got any of these freebies left mate that your not holding for anyone ?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Think it's all taken. I've still not really worked it out lol


----------



## paddy155 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cool mate.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

err i thought i claimed everything barr the wheel cleaner? this was a few days back,Spoony you said you were gonna contact me about when to collect? never heard back? whats going on then?


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry didn't mean to step on any ones toes


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

lol just read back my comment,ooopps didnt mean to sound so VICTOR MELDREW...lol


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Aye I thought that was the case. Been a busy man past couple days.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

me 2....doh


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

:wave::tumbleweed::thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

sadly never heard back from Stu so i guess the deals off.Doh


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I never said it was off.... just been busy the last week.

Been working in Dunfermline so no option for collection last week and it's the girlfriends birthday this weekend so again no option for collection.

Will sort it for next week or so


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

cheers dude,..dont forget Gf's Birthday they tend to go a bit daft if you do.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

hi dude,cant see the sent emails i sent on here so no idea if your getting them,

basically am free sunday any time saturday 8am till 10 am.then 7pm till 10 pm, or most mornings during the week.hope this helps.cheers.stu

would be good to take all the stuff you dont want then any stuff thats not for me i can happily pass on to otheres that are local to glasgow paisley area.

thanks


----------

